# 1-2-3 Block. 123 uses around the shop



## Jack_T

How about the brand name or a link where we can find them.


----------



## tierraverde

Tedstor,
These blocks were indispensable when I was in the Tool & Die trade. Funny, we used to make our own, as the cost then (1960's) was about $50.00. It still took material, milling, drilling, heat treating, grinding, and probably 8-10 hours of labor. (When you think about it, $50.00 was cheap) HA! 
Jack, just log on to Amazon and search for "123 blocks. They are $12.50 for a set with the woos box.


----------



## Dusty56

Jack , Google search 123 blocks and you'll have more links than you can shake a stick at !

*Tedstor, thanks for the review , but we don't know whose blocks you are reviewing.*

A quick look on ebay resulted in everything starting at $8.50 up thru $300.00 Starrett , no box , but monkey is offering free shipping…. LOL


----------



## Jack_T

I did the search. I assume that the product that is reviewed is the 123 Blocks sold by All Industrial Tool Supply. However, a good tool review includes the specific brand name of the product being reviewed, not just a generic description. Otherwise, his review was very good. that is why I asked; I shouldn't have to guess what the brand is.


----------



## Dusty56

Agreed : )


----------



## Tedstor

OK. The band name listed on Amazon, is "1-2-3 Block". Hope that helps LOL
Heres the link

http://www.amazon.com/1-2-3-Blocks-Pair/dp/B00092CJC6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1300543191&sr=1-1


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never heard of 1-2-3 blocks, I appreciate the review.


----------



## jackass

*I know what brass set-up bars are used for, but not sure how you use the gizmo with all the holes in them (ie; 123 blocks). Would someone please explain the use.
Jack*


----------



## tierraverde

Dusty,
Now you understand what I was saying about the material, time and effort involved. That $300.00 is about what the cost would be if you made one set yourself today.
Maybe Starrett has 1 employee left waiting for orders. HA!


----------



## TTF

I used 123 blocks all the time in the machining trade. I have made wood ones as well for jig setup in my shop.

I bought the metal ones from Starrett - they aren't cheap, but they are high precision.


----------



## Dusty56

jimC LMAO : )

*TTF *, can you answer jackass's question about the uses for these blocks other than the dimensions ?


----------



## tierraverde

Jack,
1-2-3 blocks are precision ground, extremely square, (perpendicular) matched sets used for set-ups and gaging purposes.
An example would be, using a dial indicator you would place the 1" side down on your table saw, and indicate the block. Then you would bring up the blade until it zero's out. You now know your blade is exactly 1" high.
You can also screw them down on a machine as a stop or reference height gage. They are very handy and can be used thousands of ways for extreme accuracies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Toolz

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for these for some time but refused to pay the prices at other suppliers. I just ordered a set.


----------



## Tedstor

In retrospect I should have mentioned that the Amazon listing did not offer a specific band name for the tool. I cannot remember if the box had any info about the manufacturer. I actually almost aborted the review all together because I wasn't sure how to specify the brand. However, since I only recently discovered this tool I felt there might be a cross-section of the LJ community that might benefit from it too. I guess I was reviewing the tool species, not so much the individual tool. 
Sorry for the ruffled feathers. I'm off to give myself 10 lashes now. LOL.


----------



## Dusty56

No ruffled feathers here , just wondering what brand is all we were asking.
Think about it this way for example : "I bought a Phillips screwdriver a few years ago , and the tip hasn't worn out despite heavy use". Wouldn't you want to know what brand I was referring to ?
By the same token , I'm always glad to hear about tools that others have found that help them with their woodworking experiences , and thank you for bringing this one to our attention : )


----------



## reggiek

I have the veritas 123 block with brass set up bars. I purchased mine from Lee Valley - it was a long time ago…they were on sale of some kind. I know they still carry them….price cannot be much.

They are wonderful as I use them alot at the router table and the TS. I used to use a ruler…but it it hard with certain blades, cutters and profiles to get an accurate assessment with a long ruler and hard to see markings. I then started using a height guage from Wixey….but again…if you need to setup different profiles…it is hard to get the probe in the proper area for measuring not to mention the shortcomings of a dial as for seeing the readings.

The small blocks are easy to use….and since they are the exact size you need they can lay right next to the bit and are easier to get the right heights without having to squint and wiggle around so you can get to the proper markings or readout. The holes in the 123 blocks help you to see where you are on the measurement….they are really a big help in the shop.


----------



## jackass

*Thankyou Jim C, 
much the same as the brass bars.
Jack*


----------



## Jack_T

Tedstor- no ruffled feathers here either. You did provide us with enough the source for us to find them "Amazon". Please don't lash yourself - unless of course you really like that sort of thing - ;-).


----------



## Woodwrecker

I got a set along with gauge block from Lee Valley and they are great.
I use them all the time.
Makes set ups fast and accurate.


----------



## NBeener

I've heard nothing BUT good things about 1-2-3 blocks, generally.

I'm working with a set of gauge blocks that were my grandfather's, from the 40's. I also jumped on a GREAT sale-maybe a year ago-on a BIG SET of gauge blocks. I turn to them constantly for machine setup for cuts.

For me, particularly (bad eyes), the ability to just set, say, a 13/16" guide block between my TS blade and my fence, and KNOW my cut will be accurate … is huge.

Thanks for the review !


----------



## NormG

I am going to date myself here. When I was in school, we had what was called Industrial Arts. The making of a 1-2-3 block was the first project you had to complete in machine shop. You subsequently used this item in many of your future projects in setting up various machines/jigs/etc. I STILL HAVE THIS 1-2-3 BLOCK and use it with out thinking about it. Now that I think about it, this is most likely my oldest tool, not counting my fathers tools.


----------



## rance

I have used wooden ones for a while. I use them mostly as an outside square. Works fine, lasts a long time. 

I give out a marking gauge and a wooden 1-2-3 block in my hand cut dovetail class.


----------



## Magnum

Amazon goes to a lot of trouble sometimes to Conceal their Suppliers other than "Brand Names".

I just spent a Long Time looking for "All Industrial Tool Supply". The closest I could come was an Exporting Business in China. NOT saying that's where they REALLY DO come from.

So…I got Tired and searched the 1 2 3 Blocks thing. Lot's of them.

Then Our Old Friend Popped up as mentioned by Eric. Lee Valley Tools, but I got there by the Back Door ..LOL….Veritas Tools which is the Design/Manufacturing Arm of Lee Valley. I did a Post on Veritas couple of weeks ago??

Anyway, for what it's worth a set is $37.50 from Lee Valley, Item # 05N58.01 in case this Link doesn't work.

Happy Trails All: Rick

EDIT: This is the link to my Post on Veritas Tool if you'd care to have a look see.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24994

*CHECK THIS OUT!!* So I finish doing this Post, go back to read my Mail. Below is a GOOGLE ad with the words "Industrial Tool Supply" as one of the three Ads shown.

So I HAD to click on the one. Up comes… via *"Global Spec"* an Industrial Search Engine …*."Are you looking for a Company with the words "ALL Industrial Tool Supply in it's Name?"* followed by a HUGE list of Companies with that name or as part of it's name!


----------



## DylanC

Personally, I've been looking at this set from WoodCraft. $31 for a set of 5 set up bars and a 1-2-3 block. The combination should allow any setup height up to 4-11/16 inches in 1/16" increments.

-DylanC


----------

